# Crochet Chili



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Motif of the week, here's the link to the pattern for the crochet Chili, all you foodies will love this on. These come to me in a weekly newletter from Lion Brand. The motifs are from a book, 75 Birds, Butterflies & Little Beasts to Knit & Crochet by Lesley Stanfield. http://tinyurl.com/5tmkpjh


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh, that is so cute. I've actually been making fruits and veggies for my 5 year old's play kitchen and I think I'll make a few of those for her. 

Have you seen a pattern for lettuce yet? ~ Mrs. Jo


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have not Mrs. Jo but that doesn't mean there isn't one out there. Have you searched Ravelry?


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Not yet. I mostly free form the fruits and veggies (that means I don't use a pattern) but lettuce is a bit more complicated, I think.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would think a ruffle pattern for the leaves would work.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Both good ideas. I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't know if you meant a leaf of lettuce (found tons of those) or a head of lettuce. Here's a pattern for a head of lettuce as a magnet. I think you could make it and just not put the magnet on the back. It doesn't say how big it is. Hope this helps. 

http://www.crochetsal.com/lettuce.html


----------

